# Fuse Box in Hymer Van



## cocoa (Feb 28, 2008)

Truma boiler will not work on electric, does heat up using gas. Suspect it may be a fuse but where is the fuse box on a Hymer van 572? 

Truma will repair it under the warranty but we cannot get it fixed before we go away on Monday! 

Any help or suggestions from more learned members of the forum gratefully received.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Which model of Truma boiler do you have ?

Do you know defact that it has an electric heating element installed ?

D.


----------



## cocoa (Feb 28, 2008)

Truma 603C, it used to work on electric so presumably has an electric element to it


----------



## cocoa (Feb 28, 2008)

More detail it is a Trum 603 C - just found the fuse box behind the consul box


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Are you sure it's not a C6002/EH?


We've a 572 that's what ours has?

Have you tried clambering into the garage where the boiler is, there is a 'red' reset button on the side of the boiler, this is some kind of 'trip out' reset button... if it gets too hot I think.

Might be a good idea giving it a press.


Wilse


----------



## cocoa (Feb 28, 2008)

Just going to try that reset button


----------



## cocoa (Feb 28, 2008)

Cannot find a red button on the boiler! Any idea where else it could be!


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

it's been some time since I looked for it... it's on the side... it might even have a sliding black plastic cover... I think it's near either the passenger side wall or wall nearest the front of the truck... mine is in storage otherwise I could have a look for you...!

go to page 9... it's no.14 on the plan.

wilse

PS

just looked on page 12 there is another illustration showing the placement... also two other fuses.


----------



## cocoa (Feb 28, 2008)

Thank you Wilse for all the help, still can't resolve it, guess we will just use gas for hot water and wait for the service people to see it when we return. We now wonder if maybe it just works on gas!


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

hmmm


Have you called truma?

There tech support it very helpful.

If you have two dials above the hab door, then you have the EH model of boiler. This mean you can have water/heating in gas or electric, as well as a combined setting.

When on hook-up are there any lights on the dials? Usually green & amber.
Are you getting any red ones?

w


----------



## cocoa (Feb 28, 2008)

Just one dial, have taken your advice and phoned Truma, helpful engineer, nothing we can do but ok to heat water using the van heating section and it is gas only! Thanks again


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

one dial I think means you can't have hook-up powered heating/water... unless your boiler is different?? what year is your truck?


w


----------



## cocoa (Feb 28, 2008)

Now sure it is just gas! van is 2008


----------

